# Noms des png du dock dans ML



## pouet13 (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche à modifier mon dock et mes séparateurs dans ML , j'ai réussi pour les indicateurs mais je ne trouve pas pour le dock, quelqu'un aurai le nom exact ?

merci


----------



## shark22 (30 Juillet 2012)

moi j'ai un peu le même soucis,j'ai réussi a changer les indicateur lumineux,qui sont presque invisible sur Mountain lion;mais je voudrais changer la couleur du dock car le gris ne fait pas ressortir les voyant lumineux,mais je ne trouve la les images correspondante,un peu d'aide serait le bienvenue 
merci d'avance


----------



## pouet13 (30 Juillet 2012)

c'est exactement ça , mais mieux dit


----------



## shark22 (30 Juillet 2012)

merci jespère qu'on va  pouvoir nous aider


----------



## OSX (30 Juillet 2012)

Même candybar ne sait pas changer le fond du dock, il paraiti que c'est parce que ML génère la couleur de fond et ne tient plus compte d'une image de fond qu'il colle sur le dock.


----------



## pouet13 (30 Juillet 2012)

Oui en cherchant sur les fofo j'ai vu que les gens qui utilisent Candybar ont le même probleme avec ML, donc c'est cuit quoi (


----------



## shark22 (30 Juillet 2012)

Oui, j'ai testé aussi Candy bar et j'ai eu le même résultat impossible de changer l'apparence du dock,Je pense qu'il n'y a plus qu'à attendre


----------

